
2k pages of Ghislaine Maxwell/Jeffery Epstein unsealed documents - catacombs
https://www.documentcloud.org/documents/6250471-Epstein-Docs.html
======
ipnon
Trying to sift through these last night, I hopelessly wanted a service to
transform a collection of PDF files into a searchable text database in one
pass. Opening a few files haphazardly, I only found judicial minutiae.

~~~
catacombs
> I hopelessly wanted a service to transform a collection of PDF files into a
> searchable text database in one pass.

DocumentCloud has the search function. A lot of the files aren't machine-
readable, so current resources are limited.

